# Does your Rescue want to go 501(c)(3)?



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

EO Exemption Application User Fees to Increase in 2010 

If so you may want to make sure you do it now. 

From the IRS
Quote:

User fees will increase for all applications for exemption (Forms 1023, 1024, and 1028) postmarked after January 3, 2010:

$400 for organizations whose gross receipts are $10,000 or less annually over a 4-year period
$850 for organizations whose gross receipts exceed $10,000 annually over a 4-year period
$3,000 for group exemption letters.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

And another feature which could increase your fees

Quote:

Cyber Assistant, a Web-based software program designed to help 501(c)(3) applicants prepare a complete and accurate Form 1023 appplication, will become available during 2010. Once the IRS announces the availability of Cyber Assistant, the user fees will change again:

$200 for organizations using Cyber Assistant (regardless of size) to prepare their Form 1023
$850 for all other organizations not using Cyber Assistant (regardless of size) to prepare their Form 1023.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you TJ!


----------

